# bedrahtete Feinsicherung wo bekommt man sie



## mitchih (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe aus meiner Beistelllampe eine Sicherung ausgebaut (Dimmer) Diese ist defekt.
Träge 1 A Abmessungen ca. 5x20

Besonderheit, die Sicherung ist bedrahtet, um sie direkt auf der Leiterplatte einzulöten. 
Suche schon verzweifelt Ersatz, kann aber noch nichts finden. Wo kann ich solche Sicherungen beziehen??
Conrad und Reichelt scheinen nix im Programm zu haben.
Nen Halter einbauen geht nicht. Kein Platz.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## winnman (6 Juli 2011)

löte in den Dimmer 2 Drähte, dann nimm eine "Normale Feinsicherung", und löte die an die 2 Drähte.


----------



## mitchih (6 Juli 2011)

Hab ich schon versucht, aber der Kleber an der Sicherung löst sich immer, so schnell kann ich den Draht nicht anlöten. (Habs sogar mit meiner Lötstation probiert).
Hat jemand ne bessere Idee bzw. was mache ich falsch??


----------



## Proxy (6 Juli 2011)

Ordentlich Fluxmittel drauf und vorverzinnen dann muss ja schon eine zinnstelle da sein und dann den draht dran löten


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Juli 2011)

evtl. würde sowas passen:

http://cgi.ebay.ch/10-Feinsicherungen-Halter-LoetKapp-f-5x20-Feinsicherung-/260654193370

o.s.t.


----------



## mike1908 (7 Juli 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> evtl. würde sowas passen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/10-Feinsicherungen-Halter-LoetKapp-f-5x20-Feinsicherung-/260654193370
> 
> o.s.t.



Das denke ich auch das das passt


----------



## element. (7 Juli 2011)

Diese Kappen gibts bei RS. Hab den Namen aber nicht im Kopf. Hersteller war glaube ich sogar littelfuse.


----------



## cas (7 Juli 2011)

die haben sowas definitiv !

http://www.segor.de/

Kann man auch online bestellen. Sind sehr nett nort und hoch qualifiziert.

Die Sicherung sieht aus wie ein Widerstand, stimmts?

MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Juli 2011)

ansonsten würde ich mal schauen, ob eine TR5 rein passt.


----------



## Boxy (8 Juli 2011)

Oder evtl. so ne Klemmhalterung auf die Platine löten wenn möglich.
Dann hat es sich all für alle male erledigt ...


----------



## o.s.t. (8 Juli 2011)

mitchih schrieb:


> Nen Halter einbauen geht nicht. Kein Platz.





Boxy schrieb:


> Oder evtl. so ne Klemmhalterung auf die Platine löten wenn möglich.


soviel dazu...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Boxy (11 Juli 2011)

Das Ding ist knapp nen mm größer als die Sicherung!


----------



## element. (13 Juli 2011)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/741732/

TÄDÄÄ!


----------

